# Deck School Mates.



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder what ever happened to my Deck School mates,George Waugh,Billy Spencer,Frankie Brannigan and Norman Hawkins.


----------



## Jim Robinson (Sep 7, 2011)

ray morgan said:


> I wonder what ever happened to my Deck School mates,George Waugh,Billy Spencer,Frankie Brannigan and Norman Hawkins.


Looking for Seamen from Wallasey Sea School 1943/4


----------



## Jim Robinson (Sep 7, 2011)

Find what happened to S.S. Beaverford Built1944


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

ray morgan said:


> I wonder what ever happened to my Deck School mates,George Waugh,Billy Spencer,Frankie Brannigan and Norman Hawkins.


Ray
I sailed with Norman Hawkins a couple of times. The first time he was first trip peggy round the land, I forget which ship, but poor Norman was having a rough time with seasickness and so on.
The next time I saw him, he was AB on another Bluey round the land and had turned into a very capable seaman.
Some years later I bumped into him on Birkenhead docks and learned he was AB on the MDHB floating crane, Mammoth.
Finally, talking to the Dockmaster at Alfred Dock in 1998, Matt Dillon, I learned that Norman had had to retire early due to an accident, and was,in fact, quite seriously ill.
I have not heard any more of him since then.
Best Regards, 
Pat _ (Thumb)_


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Ray
> I sailed with Norman Hawkins a couple of times. The first time he was first trip peggy round the land, I forget which ship, but poor Norman was having a rough time with seasickness and so on.
> The next time I saw him, he was AB on another Bluey round the land and had turned into a very capable seaman.
> Some years later I bumped into him on Birkenhead docks and learned he was AB on the MDHB floating crane, Mammoth.
> ...


pat matt Dillon rings a bell in the old memory banks.john{not the cowboy btw}


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> pat matt Dillon rings a bell in the old memory banks.john{not the cowboy btw}


Hi John,
Matt's real name is Bernie Dillon, originally from Seaforth way, now living in Moreton. He was in Blueys from deck boy in 1957 until he left the sea as AB and joined MDHB as a lock gateman in the 70s. Matt retired around 2000/1 as Dockmaster in Birkenhead. An all round good bloke, he became famous when as a peggy, he was reputed to have eaten 17 puddings in one sitting on the Automedon, although he vehemently denies it was 17.( he reckons it was more like 11). He was known therafter as 'Duff Dillon'. 
Regards, 
Pat[=P]


----------



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Pat,I remember Norman lived in a little street off Stanley Rd facing the Commodore Cinema,called Hector Place,it stuck in my mind with Blue flu.I hope he is well, were ever he is. Regards Ray.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

ray morgan said:


> Hi Pat,I remember Norman lived in a little street off Stanley Rd facing the Commodore Cinema,called Hector Place,it stuck in my mind with Blue flu.I hope he is well, were ever he is. Regards Ray.


Ray, 
Norman was a nice guy, and as I said, a good seaman, despite his having a face like a cheese and tomato pizza![=P]
I think his acne did eventually clear up, but it was the worst case I ever saw.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## PETER WHARTON (Sep 29, 2009)

Ray, sorry to say Frankie Brannigan passed away last year his brother Mick who I worked with in the shoregangs said it was a big shock to every one.Pat was right about Norman Hawkins I was at the ship an E.D boat he was standing on top of the third height discharging empty containers and as one was going ashore one of the doors flew open knocking him of the top,every one said he was a gonner as he landed between the twin hatches. fortunitly he survived but sadley it has left its mark. I know its not the news you wanted to hear about your old buddys ray but Im glad to say Eddy Dry my drinking partner and an old mate of yours is alive and well and still working. peter.


----------



## ray morgan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Peter,How is Eddy,tell him I was asking about him,every thursday night,when we were in the sailor gangs for MDHB, we went to the Woodhouse on Derby Rd,by the end of the evening we always were going back to sea,I went back on the "Scholar",I cannot remember what Eddy went on. Thank's for your reply on Norman and Frankie,sad news.In the sixties we sailed with lots of older mates,you think there knocking about somewere ,then you realise adding there age up to now, if they were alive they would be in there nineties plus ,times flown. Regards Ray.


----------



## Peter Trodden (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello Peter,
I'm glad to hear Eddy Dry is still going strong (and working ?) I sailed with Eddy and his mate Tommy McCullough(emigrated to Oz 70s)
Please give him my regards,he always called me Traska.
ttfn.Peter T.


----------



## PETER WHARTON (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi pete, eddy often brings yours and rays name up when he is in the chair and swinging the lamp, and speaks very highley of you both. while taking the dog out for a walk this morning I bumped into an old mate of you and your dad Alick Mitchell, I will pass on your regards to them both. Ta Ra for now. peter.


----------



## alan.crombie (Nov 17, 2015)

*Beaverford 2 - built 1944*



Jim Robinson said:


> Find what happened to S.S. Beaverford Built1944


According to Miramir Ship Index at http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show?nameid=250553&shipid=61611 (cited 17 Nov 2015) she was 
" wrecked Camille, Mississippi 18.8.69 during a hurricane & BU in situ " 

Hope this helps even after all these years!

Alan C


----------

